# Q. Amazon Sword Trimming All Leaves



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

If you cut the leaves/stem's back at an angle close to the base,the plant will grow new leaves.
Ain't gonna be like "Jack and the beanstalk" growth ,but the plant will sprout new leaves.
If condition's that brought the BBA persist,then it too will come back.
I grow Ecinodorus Rose,and Echinodorus Indian red in low tech NON Co2 without issues, but then my lighting is medium light at best.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

I had BBA previously and removed all plants with it and bought all new plants. I then turned off the CO2 and my Purigen reactor. I lowered the lights too. But the BBA was just standing by ready to launch an attack.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

You could also grow your amazon swords emersed like potted plants, and re-introduce them to tank after you have controlled the BBA.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

I asked that same question not too too long ago. Did not get lots of replies.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/929825-heavily-trimming-amazon-sword.html


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Mariostg said:


> I asked that same question not too too long ago. Did not get lots of replies.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/929825-heavily-trimming-amazon-sword.html



I just ordered all new plants (swords).

Got the CO2 cranked up. 

Dipped my stems in a jar of Excel for about 15 seconds and replanted.

New swords should be here 11/06


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Others have touched on controlling algea so I'll leave that alone... I just moved a month ago and recently set up my aquarium again.

I floated my plants (Amazon sword, red tiger lotus, dwarf sag, normal sag, micro sword, crypts, unidentified grassy plant) for too long before getting my tank up after moving. Most of the leaves died along with many roots. I picked through my mushy plants keeping any that had at least 1 healthy root, no matter how small. 

Most of them melted quickly after being planted, I cut all melted leaves off and a huge majority of my plants were just a root or two in the substrate, with no leaves.

One plant that didn't melt was my Amazon sword, but it only had one healthy root that was about an inch long, the rest had died. During set up I had quite a nasty algea bloom, and I cut a significant amount of leaves off my sword. After a week and half my sword had some good roots, and started growing quite well. It is now full, healthy, and algea free.

The rest of my plants have also come back and are growing really well.

My point? Plants can probably take more abuse than we think (with the exception of some) and given time, will be just fine. They are made to survive and adapt within reason.


----------

